# Performance bei Anno 2070



## Rumpel84 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich entschieden den 500 Euro PC aus dem Zusammenstellungs-Forum zu kaufen und möchte damit gerne Anno 2070 und vergleichbare Strategiespiele spielen. Ist das von der Performance in Ordnung, oder müsste man eher zu etwas größerem greifen?

Gruß Jan


----------



## christian.pitt (11. Februar 2013)

hast du dir schon den pc gekauft?


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2013)

Anno 2070 braucht CPU und GPU Leistung bis zum Abwinken. Der 500€ PC ist dafür zu schwach.


----------



## Apostel (11. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Anno 2070 braucht CPU und GPU Leistung bis zum Abwinken. Der 500€ PC ist dafür zu schwach.



Nicht unbedingt er hat ja gesagt dass er es spielen will, nicht auf max oder min.
Kannst du und mal die Komponenten sagen? Und ob du den schon gekauft hast.


----------



## sh4sta (11. Februar 2013)

Die Komponenten stehen doch in dem Thread "PC Konfiguration für Intel + AMD"... Oo


----------



## Rumpel84 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

also ich habe den PC noch nicht gekauft, finde aber, dass er von der Ausstattung her gar nicht schlecht ist:

Board - ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 
CPU - Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed
Ram - G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
Grafik - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 Windforce 2X OC, 2GB GDDR5
HDD - Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C 500GB, 16MB Cache, SATA II
Laufwerk - LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk
Gehäuse - Enermax Ostrog schwarz/weiß
NT - Cougar A400 

Sicher brauch Anno viel Power, aber das sollte damit doch gut zu machen sein. Ich habe ne Auflösung auf dem Monitor von 1680x1050

Gruß Jan


----------



## christian.pitt (11. Februar 2013)

das ist sogar sehr wohl machbar - einzig und allein der i3 stört ein bisschen (anno braucht sehr viel cpu-leistung)
wie wäre es, wenn du 70€ drauflegst und dir so einen nimmst :Intel Core i5-3570, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## Rumpel84 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo Christian,

danke erstmal für die Antwort. Jemand anderes sagte mir, dass der i3 3220 auch gut reichen würde, hm! Jetzt ist die Sache natürlich nicht leicht... ich muss mir das mal echt überlegen. Denn ich wollte schon unbedingt bei den 500 Euro bleiben.

Gruß Jan


----------



## christian.pitt (11. Februar 2013)

du könnest dir auch den hier nehmen: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

der i3 würde auch reichen, nur dann wirst du wahrscheinlich performance-einbußen hinnehmen müssen


----------



## Apostel (12. Februar 2013)

1. Wenn es nicht dein erster Pc ist ( ich hab den thread leider nicht gefunden^^) dann kannst du Laufwerk und eventuell HDD ( wenn die nicht komplett veraltet ist) weiterverwenden.
2. Beim Gehäuse würde ich als erstes einsparen. Du kannst dein altes ( ggf.) weiterverwenden oder ein ganz normales Officecase nehmen. Falls die Belüftung dann nicht ausreicht kannst du ein bisschen nachmodden.
3. Der i3 ist zu schwach. Entweder du findest ein Mittelding zwischen graka und CPU oder du ziehst die CPU komplett mit.
4. die 7850 würde in diesem Preissegment auch ihren Dienst machen.

MfG 
Apostel


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2013)

Ich würde einen i5 nehmen und eine AMD 7870. Darunter macht Anno 2070 kein Spaß.


----------



## Rumpel84 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die ganzen Antworten. Leider sind einige Antworten ja ziemlich widersprüchlich. Also ich habe jetzt einen i5 und eine hd 7850 bestellt. Gibt es jemanden, der mit dieser Kombo Anno 2070 spielt? Ich werde ja nicht auf Full HD spielen, sondern 1650. Daher könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es gut läuft.

Gruß Jan


----------



## christian.pitt (14. Februar 2013)

ja, es wird gut laufen, sogar sehr gut


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2013)

Rumpel84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke erstmal für die ganzen Antworten. Leider sind einige Antworten ja ziemlich widersprüchlich. Also ich habe jetzt einen i5 und eine hd 7850 bestellt. Gibt es jemanden, der mit dieser Kombo Anno 2070 spielt? Ich werde ja nicht auf Full HD spielen, sondern 1650. Daher könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es gut läuft.
> 
> Gruß Jan


 
Guck dir doch einfach die Anno 2070 Benchmarks an. Das erklärt vieles.


----------



## Rumpel84 (15. Februar 2013)

Hey Threshold,

ich habe mir die Benchmarks angeschaut, aber da ist eine hd 7850 (noch) nicht dabei. Womit könnte man die Leistung dieser Karte denn vergleichen?


----------



## Gothic1806 (15. Februar 2013)

Ich denke die hd 7850 kannst du am ehesten mit einer hd 6970/50 Gtx 570/560 vergleichen .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## Rumpel84 (15. Februar 2013)

Also die HD 6970 erreicht auf Full-HD laut dem pcgh-Test 30 fps. Das ist ja schonmal sehr gut, ausserdem will ich ja nicht in Full HD spielen, da ich nur einen 22 Zöller habe. Ich denke, ich werde auf 1680 spielen - auch in anderen Benchmarks schneidet die Karte jetzt nicht schlecht ab

Gruß Jan


----------

